# Band material



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Always eager to lear,

can somone tell me if cycle inner tube would work as a flat band.

I'd be cutting to 25 cm,then laying out flat to cut sat a 20 mm band?

Thanks guys.

p.s I bought what seemed like a great deal,10 25 cm redy cut ''tbg'' but didn't realise they were 3 mm thick.

Are these just bin fodder,or can they be used if i cut then down?

3mm heck ! :imslow:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No... I've tried ;-) Its a Butyl rubber - very little retraction so its as limp as a... No latex - latex is your friend 

The TBG - if you can cut it down should work just fine. Don't bin it... Think you'd be able to do like 3mm strips? or even 6mm could use on an old Milbro style frame...


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

At cycle shops you can buy latex inner tubes for as little as $10. They look like good stuff from what I see. Heck, they may even have some in the bin you could probably get if you tell them what you need it for.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks flipgun. I live just down the street from a bike shop. I didn't know that some inner tubes were latex that could be salvaged.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

VAshooter said:


> Thanks flipgun. I live just down the street from a bike shop. I didn't know that some inner tubes were latex that could be salvaged.


Be prepared to hand over a shooter.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Good idea. The best was to grow the sport is to hand one to someone who says "I haven't shot one of those since I was a kid".


----------

